# Sick Pay



## grant hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi

I have been off my work for the past 8 weeks and havent received any sick pay and keep getting fobed off with excuses! i am not really wanting to chase the money everyday as i dont want to be a pain in the ass. but i dont really no where i stand with it? but surley they should have gave me somthing by now? Also does it matter if my pay slips are done by a company accountant? it isnt a very big company does this make a diffrence?

Any help would be great if you have any info that could help


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

If you pay NI you should get sick pay.

I think you need a doctors letter after 5-7 days and im not sure how long or how much you should get but you should be getting something.

Unless your a contractor or its written in your contract.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## grant hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

a should have maybe said that before that i have been paying Tax and NI!

i have also provided them with sick lines since it happened on the 1st of august up until tomoz! This was one of there excuses that they sick lines wernt right but when i went to get them sorted at the docters. they had allready phoned the docs to say that there was no need as everything had been sorted!! excuses.....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

There you go mate.

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/employers/ssp-faq.htm

It all looks like you should be getting at least £79.15 per week if full time but you could do with speaking to someone about it.

You can ring hmrc but dont get too deep into your details give them the min facts ie you pay NI and have been off for X time and have a doctors letter.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you talking about sick pay from your employer, or statutory sick pay from the state?


----------



## grant hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

i dont no the diffrence between the two sick pays? i am going to the citizens advice today so hope to get it sorted out


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

APK said:


> Are you talking about sick pay from your employer, or statutory sick pay from the state?


Sick pay from your employers can to some level be reclaimed from hmrc via less tax payments i think.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Employers are under no obligation to pay sick pay apart from statutory. Which is compusory as long as a sick note is received from a doctor.:thumb:


----------



## grant hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

what can i do? i have been and phoned loads of places...and all i have really found out is that i can claim £76.50 or somthing a week! but will have to pay it back once i get my sick pay!

surley that is a contradiction if i have to claim then have to pay it back?? another pain in the ass!

so basicly other than put a gun to there head and make them pay(figure of speech) i will have to wait for them to pay!! for a measly £113 pound a week a think the boss is a ****!! rant over


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Your employer is legally obliged to pay SSP. He doesn't have a choice.

If he is a small employer then he can claim the SSP back from the Government. Small is determined by the amount of NI he pays each month but unless he has more than 10 well paid employees, he will almost certainly be small.

If you complain to HMRC they may visit your employer and carry out a compliance review.


----------



## mxb74 (Sep 25, 2009)

not rubbing in, but I've been off work for just over 2 months now, I get full sick pay for 6 months, and have not had any issue in getting it, I guess thats because its a large company. I cant wait to get back I've had enough of being stuck indoors!

As said above, you self certify yourself for upto 7 days and any longer it needs to be a Doctors note. Also I understand if he signs you off for say 12 months you cannot work untill he has signed you back on.

SSP is not much, £60 maybe £70 a week now


----------



## grant hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

I have received two cheques now and been told i have been paid up to date! one cheque was worth £88 and the other £260 or somthing! which only works out at aroung £43 a week! am so sick of all of this am thinking about looking for somthing! am sure this isnt right and i am going to ask for a ssp1 form from them!

even £60 - £70 a week is a joke!!! a thought i was like 80% of ur usual wage


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

grant hunter said:


> even £60 - £70 a week is a joke!!! a thought i was like 80% of ur usual wage


Some companies pay 100% of your usual wage for up to a year or more. It really depends on your terms of employment.
That type of sick pay scheme is obviously a "bonus" of working at a particular company and tends to be more of a perk to attract higher earners at larger companies.

Usually a company will offer a discretionary sickness pay scheme where they can decide whether to pay you the minimum SSP or your full pay. In that way they can take a view about how often you are off work and how long you are likely to be off when deciding whether to pay you above the minimum SSP level.

Obviously I am sure your case is genuine, but you can imagine how tempting it might be for some folk to sign themselves off work for a week or con their GP for a few extra weeks if they were always guaranteed their full (or even 80%) pay and how expensive that would be for loads of small/medium and large companies.


----------

